# [gelöst] Java von Oracle??

## uhai

Kennt sich jemand mit oracles Java aus?

Ich habe ThinkingRock und kann seit einigen Tagen die Datendatei nicht mehr öffnen. Der Support hat mir mitgeteilt:

```
We think the problem is due to the Java version TR is using.

TR requires Java 7 or 8 from Oracle (NOT OpenJDK).

Probably the easiest way to fix this is to:

1) download and install Oracle Java 8 for Linux from https://www.java.com/en/download/manual.jsp
```

In Portage finde ich dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin und/oder dev-java/oracle-jre-bin. Soll ich eines davon installieren oder besser den vom Support angegebenen Link nutzen? Über Portage wäre mir eigentlich lieber....

Vielen Dank für Euren Rat

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Thu Sep 05, 2019 6:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

1. Am Paketmanager vorbei zu installieren ist eigentlich immer eine schlechte Idee und das dieser "Support" so etwas empfiehlt beweißt nur wie wenig Ahnung die haben.

2. "dev-java/oracle-jre-bin" und "dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin" beinhalten beide das selbe offizielle Java von Oracle, letzteres eben einfach nur mit dem Development Kit.

PS:

Java 7 ist EOL und Java 8 kurz davor, heute noch ernsthaft so etwas zu verlangen ist mehr als bedenklich. Hinzu kommt das die Lizenzänderungen welche Oracle bei Java eingeführt hat alles andere als "freundlich" sind und sogar den Nutzern unter Umständen zum Verhängnis werden können.

----------

## uhai

ThinkingRock läuft hier schon eine Weile ohne Update.... und war bisher mit icedtea zufrieden. 

Ohne portage will ich ja nicht, deshalb habe ich gefragt... und der Support kennt windows, gentoo wohl eher nicht.

Aber jetzt läufts wieder, alles gut und herzlichen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

uhai

----------

